# zásah elektrickým proudem



## Encolpius

Dobrý den vespolek!

Znám výraz dostat ránu elektrickým proudem, ale neznám výrazy používané v každodenním životě týkající se tohoto jevu. Konkrétně, máte-li doma dítě, které se piplá se zásuvkou nebo s nějakým kabelem a chcete ho upozornit, aby dával pozor, aby nedostal ránu elektrickým proudem, jaký "idiom, frázi" byste použili. 
Honzíku, bacha, dostaneš ránu! (???) Napadá vám něco? Jde mi o to, co může dělat proud, švihnout, švihne tě, nebo co??? děkuji


----------



## morior_invictus

Encolpius said:


> Jde mi o to, co může dělat proud, švihnout, švihne tě, nebo co???


...kopnout.


----------



## vianie

Mne hovorili: Pozor, lebo ťa skope elektrika. Prúd kope, môže "zkopat". Nezabúdajme však na štylistické rozdiely medzi našimi jazykmi.


----------



## Mejsy

Bacha, kopne tě to.
Ať tě to nekopne.


----------



## ilocas2

dostat šlupku


----------



## jakubisek

U nás doma se říkalo pouze "dostaneš ránu", "dá ti to ránu", ale to asi jen proto, že jsme byli techniky nezanlá rodina a neznali slangový výraz spojený výhradně s elektřinou - ono kolegy zmíněné "kopne tě to". To je skutečně nejběžnější a nejcharakterističtější pro ránu (šlupka je synonymem pro ránu) elektrickým proudem.


----------



## francisgranada

Viem, že otázka sa týka češtiny, takže len pre zaujímavosť: u nás okrem "kopnúť, kopať" je aj "potriasť".


----------



## bibax

Za sebe mohu říci, že nejběžnější je "dostat ránu". A to jsem kdysi pracoval s elektrikáři. Asi bych byl nikdy neřekl "koplo mě to" místo "dostal jsem ránu".

"Šlupka" místo "rána" říká opravdu málokdo.


----------



## werrr

Ještě se používá "praštit" nebo "dát pecku".

 (Když jsem byl malý, děda elektrikář mi říkával "švihne tě to", ale to už jsem asi od nikoho jiného neslyšel.)


----------



## Darje

My říkáme taky běžně kopne tě to (frekventovanější) nebo dostaneš ránu.


----------

